# Im unsure of this build guys



## Spook (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey All at Techpowerup im new here  names Spook. well im building a new comp so far this is what i got. 

 Core 2 Duo E8400 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3574211
 Apevia X-Jupiter (i was going to go with the Tempest by NZXT)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424761
 Asus P5QC Mobo
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4016444
 XFX Geforce 9800 GTX + <-- (unsure yet its either this or a regular GT or GTX)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4037153
 OCZ Sli-Ready 4Gb Ram
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3404049

i also am unsure of a power supply how many watts do you guys think i should have? Please and thank you guys


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 25, 2008)

1 - go with the tempest
2- with a quality 500w - 600w you will be fine
3 - change the videocard for a 4850 and then crossfire


----------



## Spook (Dec 26, 2008)

But you know whats funny the tempest wont fit in my computer desk so thats why i decided to change. i am a bit unsure of the case since i couldnt find any good benchmarks on it. i need a case that supplies a good amount of airflow since im a gamer. hmmm ATI im usually with Nvidia ill go check it out. Thanks by the way.


----------



## a111087 (Dec 26, 2008)

On Apevia's fans, they did faulty wiring.  Yeah, they are that bad. resulted in short, smoke and some melted wires...
that all I have to say about them


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 26, 2008)

a111087 said:


> On Apevia's fans, they did faulty wiring.  Yeah, they are that bad. resulted in short, smoke and some melted wires...
> that all I have to say about them



eh mine work, except for the leds that burned out within 2 years


----------



## Spook (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys i just spoke with my dad and he said it doesnt matter upon the size and that i should stick with the Tempest just in case that everything wont fit in there. now that i think of it the 9800 is pretty big....yea ill go with the Tempest


----------



## kysg (Dec 26, 2008)

yep that build is fine.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 26, 2008)

Good rig.


----------



## Spook (Dec 26, 2008)

Spook said:


> Hey All at Techpowerup im new here  names Spook. well im building a new comp so far this is what i got.
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8400
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3574211
> ...



I've changed a couple of things in this rig and thanks to lollerskater69 he convinced me to go with a Cooler Master case. So heres what i changed:

New Cooler Master Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137
Again with lollerskater69's advice im going with a good Cpu cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154002
Change the CM's side panel to a clear one(later on though not asap):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999177
Nvidia Geforce 9800 GT Superclocked:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4035113&sku=E145-9826

Yea im still not sure about a PSU any of you guys recommend one? i wouldnt go past $125 unless necessary. What do you guys think?


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 26, 2008)

Your best bet for the psu is probably the Corsair HX520 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139001

Otherwise stick with good brands such as Corsair, Seasonic, Antec, Silverstone, Thermaltake, Zalman, etc. DON'T skimp on the psu.

The rest of the build looks pretty good.


----------



## Spook (Dec 26, 2008)

Well the current computer im using has a Ultra X-connect of 500-Watt. Ultra came out pretty good for me and this one is on sale just don't know if its good enough. what do you guys think? if not ill aim towards that Corsair King Wookie  Thanks by the way.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3255393&CatId=1483


----------



## kysg (Dec 27, 2008)

hmm I haven't heard too much on ultra but that corsair should be a good option.  yea. It maybe a good option.


----------



## Spook (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank kysg i appreciate it ^^ . Aww man tigerdirect stopped putting the memory and the E8400 on sale oh well on to newegg lol. Thanks for all your help guys. now i just need to convince my dad that everything will fit in the case, if only you guys could help there lol.


----------



## kysg (Dec 27, 2008)

what case is it tempest????

if it's tempest show him the actual pics and remind him that due to the fact that its a mid tower is a sure damn thing that a ATX board will fit in that case.

and If your dad want's to see a cramped case pm me and I'll show you mine and he can see the difference.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 27, 2008)

If you go for the HX520W, you wont be needing to worry about power issues. Mine runs all my specs + my quad @ 3.6Ghz easily.


----------



## Spook (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol thanks guys you've been nothing but help these few days ^^. Also would like to thank lollerskater69 for immense help too ^^. Yea im going to go with that CoolerMaster 690 It looks pretty good, and good enough for me. Thanks guys.


----------



## _jM (Dec 28, 2008)

I would ditch the nvidia for a 4850, cause the p45 chip is based for crossfire. Also save some cash and go for the E5200, and I would change the board over to the P5Q PRO. Better OCer and solid performance(even with the E5200) IMO


----------



## apheX? (Dec 28, 2008)

Spook said:


> Hey All at Techpowerup im new here  names Spook. well im building a new comp so far this is what i got.
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8400
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3574211
> ...



GT performs much lower than that of the GTX and if your getting the GTX you get the GTX+ its been upgraded to a + for a reason and besides i doubt ull find many suppliers with normal GTX's anymore.

For the power supply I would recommend the Corsair HX620w - Modular, high efficiency great psu.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Dec 28, 2008)

Spook said:


> Yea im still not sure about a PSU any of you guys recommend one? i wouldnt go past $125 unless necessary. What do you guys think?



I would recommend a Silverstone PSU, but this guide here will help you gain an understanding of good and Bad PSU's.  PSU Guide by panchoman  Its a great guide and ive used it a few times. My Silverstone PSU is also a single rail PSU, not a multi-rail, which i would recommend for your gfx card.


----------



## kysg (Dec 28, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> I would recommend a Silverstone PSU, but this guide here will help you gain an understanding of good and Bad PSU's.  PSU Guide by panchoman  Its a great guide and ive used it a few times. My Silverstone PSU is also a single rail PSU, not a multi-rail, which i would recommend for your gfx card.



There is more options than silverstone although I do agree they are very good.  lets not forget seasonic, pcp&C, and xigmatek, FSP

and unfortunately single rails cost more than multi rails...


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Dec 28, 2008)

kysg said:


> There is more options than silverstone although I do agree they are very good.  lets not forget seasonic, pcp&C, and xigmatek, FSP
> 
> and unfortunately single rails cost more than multi rails...



you are right about single rail PSU's costing more, but i always found that multi rails had more issues when it came to powering higher end gfx cars, that required more amps on the +12v rail.

a gfx card that needs 30a for power, will be under powered if the rail has only 22, or 24a


----------



## kysg (Dec 28, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> you are right about single rail PSU's costing more, but i always found that multi rails had more issues when it came to powering higher end gfx cars, that required more amps on the +12v rail.
> 
> a gfx card that needs 30a for power, will be under powered if the rail has only 22, or 24a



This is true but it depends on the card...which if it was a 4850x2, I'd understand.  I know mine pushes, 18a on the +12v so I probably will be looking into a new PSU in the future.


----------



## Spook (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys with your help and lollerskater69's i think i've finally made up my mind lol heres probably the final build!
Intel E8400 and ATI 4830 combo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.149121
Biostar Mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138123
OCZ Fatal1ty Ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227334
OCZ PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010


----------



## boredgunner (Dec 28, 2008)

Spook said:


> Hey All at Techpowerup im new here  names Spook. well im building a new comp so far this is what i got.
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8400
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3574211
> ...



I don't know about the case, but the rest is good.  Swap out the video card for an EVGA 9800GTX+, EVGA has better warranty and their version (the newer one) is 9 inches long (vs 10.5 on all other models) and only uses one 6 pin PCI-E power cable.  The other 9800GTX's use two.  The 9800GTX+ is better than the HD 4850 so stick with that choice.  As for the PSU, make sure its a quality brand with at least 450W.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 28, 2008)

the 4830 is a crippled 4850, if you cant afford a 4850 its ok, go for it and dont use ocz fatal1ty ram, they are charging you for the brand name (i mean fatal1ty), go with ocz gold


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Dec 28, 2008)

I would say your Mobo, will be held up by your RAM, it may be OCZ, but its DDR2 800, and the standard is 1066, but 1200(o.C.) on your motherboard.  

Im not sure if that mean's anything but i though ide point it out.

And yea ide ditch the ATI card, for a 9800 series, or even a 280 series if you have the cash, though you might want to wait till the 295 series comes out.


----------



## kysg (Dec 28, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> I would say your Mobo, will be held up by your RAM, it may be OCZ, but its DDR2 800, and the standard is 1066, but 1200(o.C.) on your motherboard.
> 
> Im not sure if that mean's anything but i though ide point it out.
> 
> And yea ide ditch the ATI card, for a 9800 series, or even a 280 series if you have the cash, though you might want to wait till the 295 series comes out.



wait how are you arguing that against the 4800 series???

last I checked as far as 4800 series goes.

4830 detuned 4850 would beat a 9800GT.
4850 beats 9800GT
4850 = 9800GTX+
4870 beats 9800GTX+
4870 beats GTX 260 one with 192 shaders if I remember correctly
the only thing higher is a GTX 260 with the 216 shaders and GTX 280.  which money isn't worth.  heck some 4870 1gbs could probably contend with the 280.
And then GTX 295 is about 500 bucks which is overkill vs a 4870x2 which will drop in price.  heck 4850x2 is the 320 range...


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 28, 2008)

kysg said:


> wait how are you arguing that against the 4800 series???
> 
> last I checked as far as 4800 series goes.
> 
> ...



It's more like.
4830 OCed beats 9800 gt
4850 beats 9800 GT "and" 9800 GTX + 
4850 < 9800 GTX + SLI
4870 beats 9800 GTX+, not sured if 9800 GTX+ SLI will do a difference
260 216 > 4870 > 260 192
Who said GTX260 is not worth it?


----------



## kysg (Dec 28, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> It's more like.
> 4830 OCed beats 9800 gt
> 4850 beats 9800 GT "and" 9800 GTX +
> 4850 < 9800 GTX + SLI
> ...



are you talking about 4850 crossfire vs 9800GTX+ SLI because I could understand that.
Single card wise 4850 should beat 9800GT, GTX, and = the same as GTX+ slightly edging it out I guess.

yea you got me on the 4830 I guess I should have oc'd.

I argue against just 260 with less shaders....sounds awkward but it doesn't make sense. Since it gets beat by the 4870, heck 4850 could breath down it's neck in crossfire but that would contradict the earlier statement I made.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Dec 28, 2008)

I was refering to the 4830, not the 4850 or any of the such.  And the 9xxx seriers of card IMO are crap compared to the 8xxx series, but that just IMO.


----------



## apheX? (Dec 28, 2008)

just get a geforce 6600!


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 28, 2008)

apheX? said:


> just get a geforce 6600!



Lawl. How about a radeon X300 SE?


----------



## Spook (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea im gonna overclock the 4830 to 4850 speeds or at least around there i dont have enough money for an 4850 :/ so i should buy a OCZ Gold rather than the Fatal1ty? Lol at the Radeon X300 SE and the Geforce 6600! XD


----------



## Spook (Jan 14, 2009)

*jesus.... i never had good luck...*

sorry for reviving this thread but i need Advice (again).... so i followed my dad's advice and stayed with my old power supply its an ULTRA X-CONNECT 500 Watt but i forgot that the my BIOSTAR mobo is 24 pin so i bought an adapter and guess what else i forgot! i forgot that cpu is 8 pin not 4 pin so now im stuck in between buying another adapter which my dad says i should do. but before i jump the gun check the specs of this old piece of junk tell me if its enough to turn on my rig before i have to adapt my brain!!! this website reviews my old junk http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=711&pageID=1088 if you need more info on it ill gladly look. Sorry again and Thanks in advance. ~Spook


----------



## Spook (Jan 16, 2009)

Bump for tonight ^^


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 16, 2009)

what are you guys talking about, he needs a good video card like the fx5200, that thing is a beast, lmao!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 16, 2009)

Spook said:


> sorry for reviving this thread but i need Advice (again).... so i followed my dad's advice and stayed with my old power supply its an ULTRA X-CONNECT 500 Watt but i forgot that the my BIOSTAR mobo is 24 pin so i bought an adapter and guess what else i forgot! i forgot that cpu is 8 pin not 4 pin so now im stuck in between buying another adapter which my dad says i should do. but before i jump the gun check the specs of this old piece of junk tell me if its enough to turn on my rig before i have to adapt my brain!!! this website reviews my old junk http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=711&pageID=1088 if you need more info on it ill gladly look. Sorry again and Thanks in advance. ~Spook



well i would always say that when it comes to PSU if you have to mod it, forget it. I just think that something like your PSU shouldn't be modded to do something it can't do. If your pus goes to hell it will take your computer with it.  That's IMO.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 16, 2009)

my recomendation: get the corsair 550w and be happy


----------



## Spook (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL at the FX5200 i have one in my other rig . Yea maybe you guys are right the Corsair 550 would be better instead of modding this thing...holy **** it can take my whole computer with it :O yea i'd go with a new power supply lol. ill post back to compare an OCZ and the corsair.
EDIT: here we go. 
Corsair 650TX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

OCZ GameXStream 700Watt
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002

any other recommendations?


----------



## wiak (Jan 16, 2009)

get a ati radeon card most of nvidia cards nowadays are just renamed 8000 series card with old technology compared to ATI Radeon HD 4000 series, get a Radeon HD 4850 or a 4870


----------



## Weer (Jan 16, 2009)

Why the HECK would anyone still get a Dual-core CPU? And a gamer no less.. what is wrong with the world?


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Jan 16, 2009)

What about a HD4850 ?


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Jan 16, 2009)

wiak said:


> get a ati radeon card most of nvidia cards nowadays are just renamed 8000 series card with old technology compared to ATI Radeon HD 4000 series, get a Radeon HD 4850 or a 4870



8800 GT  ->> 9800 GT


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Jan 16, 2009)

and what abt P5Q-E


----------



## Spook (Jan 16, 2009)

*i already have the parts..missing PSU*

i need a new psu basically because my old 500Watt Ultra cant handle the truth xD. so heres the rig i have so far i have the Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4830 im gonna try to overclock it, 4GB (2*2) A-DATA at 4-4-4-12 timings :O, the Biostar TP45HP mobo and im gonna reuse my old 320GB hard drive lets see what else..i bought the Tuniq Tower Cooler (its HUGE) and a LG blu-ray Drive.... i need at least 430-500 Watts to power this thing up. i dont know which of the two to pick either the OCZ or the CORSAIR the OCZ has more wattage though..even though wattage isnt important. ~Spook 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## apheX? (Jan 16, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> well i would always say that when it comes to PSU if you have to mod it, forget it. I just think that something like your PSU shouldn't be modded to do something it can't do. If your pus goes to hell it will take your computer with it.  That's IMO.



I agree. Just get a new PSU, Corsair is your best bet


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 16, 2009)

Corsair seems to be making some of the best quality/price PSU's atm. It's hard to go wrong with buying a 550 or 650 from them.
Personally I got a CoolerMaster SilentPro and I'm happy with it too. But that's one experience versus at least a dozen on TPU with Corsair PSU's.


----------



## Spook (Jan 16, 2009)

yea unless someone convinces me so i think ill go for the Corsair rather than the OCZ... i mean the OCZ has more wattage yea but the Corsair is Just pure quality


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure you have sufficient amps on the 12v rail. I would say go Corsair, but i have a Silverstone PSU and im happy as hell with it. 62a on the 12v rail, enough power to power any gfx card in existence and in the foreseeable future as well.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 17, 2009)

Weer said:


> Why the HECK would anyone still get a Dual-core CPU? And a gamer no less.. what is wrong with the world?



Some dual cores are good overclockers..plus they are cheap and I'm sure there are people out there like myself that use them in secondary rigs like the one I'm building for LANs..


----------



## Spook (Jan 17, 2009)

Weer said:


> Why the HECK would anyone still get a Dual-core CPU? And a gamer no less.. what is wrong with the world?



btw weer im on a budget here if i had enough money i would build a rig like yours <_<. im only a 14yr old freshman xD. back on topic. Silverstone sounds good but yea like you said Corsair is pretty awesome lol.
Edit: im definitely going with the Corsair now all i need to do is learn how to overclock a little and ill be good for a couple of years. off topic question: how in the world am i supposed to connect the case cables to the mobo!? for example the Power SW cable Reset SW Power LED + and all those little annoying ones...i never really got to do this before.


----------

